# Petites Annonces Matériel et Services > Gardiennage > Propositions >  Garde chats et NAC sur Paris ou proche (acces metro)

## Gafi

Bonjour je suis en pré retraite et je propose de venir garder chez vous vos chats ou petits animaux (lapins,rongeurs,oiseaux,reptiles ,poissons...)J ai 40 ans d experience car ais toujours fait ça pendant mon temps libre,aujourd hui je suis dispo toute l année,je garde uniquement a votre domicile car déja beaucoup d animaux chez moi (les miens et 2 FA longue durée actuellement) :: 

Pour les chiens je peux les ballader 30 mn a 1 h fin de matinée ou début d apres midi (un seul a la fois ) :: 

A bientot(annonce permanente) :: 

Contact par  MP ou mail
yoni11112002@gmail.com

----------

